# Questions toute bete sur l'emac...



## mc-ready (5 Juin 2003)

Quelques questions simples mais bon...

1) N'etant pas tres à la pointe a propos des dvds sur ordi, j'aimerais savoir a quoi sert le super drive sur le emac a 1500?
2) Pour quelqu'un qui ne regarde pas de dvd sur ordi ou gravé, y a t il un interet de prendre celui a 1500 plutot que celui a 1194?
3) Mise a part la memoire, y a til quelque chose qu'on puisse changer dans l'emac par la suite?
Merci de votre indulgence, je sais...j'ai honte...
Fa :


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2003)

si tu n'a pas bessoin du superdrive mais que tu veut l'emac a 1 Ghz tu trouvera sur  l'applestore la version 1Ghz avec lecteur combo (graveur cd-r/cd-rw/lecteur dvd) avec 128 Mo de ram, 60 Go de disque pour 1200 euros ! (frais de livraison gratuit !) donc tu n'aura qu'a te trouvé un petite barrette de 512 Mo (moins de 100 euros) et pour 1300 euros tu aura un eMac 1 Ghz équiper de 640 Mo de ram de quoi la rendre tres confortable, et dans le futur tu poura lui remplacer ça 128 Mo par une autre 512 Mo et lui ajouter une carte airport extreme


----------



## mc-ready (5 Juin 2003)

Humm...j'avoue que ton point de vue donne envie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'en profite pour solliciter tes connaissances une nouvelle fois.
Penses tu que 1Ghz, se sera suffisant à l'avenir pour faire tourner plusieurs applications de PAO ou de DAO en meme temps et sans ramer?
(avec 700Mo de memoire minimum)
Re dsolé pour mes questions mais autant j'aime mac , autant je suis pas doué pour comprendre les trucs techniques...
Fa


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2003)

ben plus la machine est puissante plus elle pourra faire tourner facilement les derniers soft et plus elle durera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis un conseil si elle te fait envie le plus rapide pour cette config reste  l'applestore


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2003)

petite précission sur le superdrive, la gravure de dvd-video n'est que l'une des ses l'utisation (principal argument d'apple) perso j'ai un superdrive dans mon G4 et j'en m'en sert beaucoup pour de la sauvegarde (généralement plusieur Go !)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * petite précission sur le superdrive, la gravure de dvd-video n'est que l'une des ses l'utisation (principal argument d'apple) perso j'ai un superdrive dans mon G4 et j'en m'en sert beaucoup pour de la sauvegarde (généralement plusieur Go !)   * 

[/QUOTE]

çà c'est vrai mac inside,moi qui n'ai que le combo ,je regrette le superdrive pour les sauvegardes de données plus que pour graver la video...
peut etre pourrais tu me renseigner ,j'ai posté une question dans le forum portable,parce que je me demande si on peut ,en connectant un alu 12 a une tv ,enregister un film qui apsse a la tv ,puis le graver ensuite sur un dvd si on a le super drive?
sais tu cela ?


SYD


----------



## El_ChiCo (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mc-ready:</font><hr /> * Penses tu que 1Ghz, se sera suffisant à l'avenir pour faire tourner plusieurs applications de PAO ou de DAO en meme temps et sans ramer?* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai acheté dernièrement une eMac de 700MHz avec quelquechose comme 750Mo de ram et je suis aussi (dans mes temps libres...) amené a utiliser souvent des logiciels de DAO et il m'arrive assez souvent de faire tourner en même temps Photoshop, Poser, Bryce, Cinéma, et puis aussi dreamweaver, et des fois Flash, et même parfois y reste Word en arière plan si j'ai oublié de le fermé... et puis encore d'autres logiciels du même genre et tout en même temps et je n'ai jamais eu encore à me plaindre de ralentissements de la part de ma machine... Peut-être que j'exagère un peu dans la liste de logiciels, mais avec 1GHz et plus de 700M de RAM, il n'y aura pas de problèmes à mon avis...


----------



## mc-ready (6 Juin 2003)

Si je comprends bien , avec le super drive , on grave des dvds lisibles par la suite sur un vrai lecteur dvd, mais si on prend pas l'emac superdrive , on est cuit?
Est ce qu'il y a un format de gravure que l'on puisses executer sur l'emac "simple" et qui puisses ensuite ce lire sur la tv
Par ex moi, si je filme ma fieule avec un cam num, puis je verse tout par le firewire dans l'emac , est ce que j'ai la possibilité (sans l'option superdrive) de faire une gravure lisible partout , style vcd?
Merci de m'eclairer
Fa


----------



## Zitoune (6 Juin 2003)

Oui, tu pourras, mais tu seras limité pour la durée de tes films !


----------



## mc-ready (6 Juin 2003)

J'ose pas de demander pluss de details 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quand tu parles de limites, tu peux preciser , niveau temps de video.
Et avec quel logiciel et comment tu procederais?
Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fa


----------



## Zitoune (6 Juin 2003)

Ben tout va dépendre de ton encodage !
Mais je ne pourrais trop te conseiller parce que je ne pratique pas ce genre d'activités sur mon Mac !
Va plutôt visiter  Mac et vidéo






PS : faudrait demander à quelqu'un ayant le pack iLife si on peut utiliser iDVD sur une machine ne possédant pas de graveur de DVD (ce qui te permettrait de l'utiliser pour tes vidéos destinées à être gravées sur CD) !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sydney Bristow:</font><hr /> * 

çà c'est vrai mac inside,moi qui n'ai que le combo ,je regrette le superdrive pour les sauvegardes de données plus que pour graver la video...
peut etre pourrais tu me renseigner ,j'ai posté une question dans le forum portable,parce que je me demande si on peut ,en connectant un alu 12 a une tv ,enregister un film qui apsse a la tv ,puis le graver ensuite sur un dvd si on a le super drive?
sais tu cela ?


SYD   * 

[/QUOTE]

je me cite moi meme pour dire que finalement apres 6 mois d'eMac Combo,j'ai acheté 3 DVD,que j'ai visionné,et encore c'etait au début!
les données,je grave presque jamais (je devrais faire des sauvegardes,jeeeeee sais...)
en fait ,je ne grave que la musique,et encore ,assez peu:des cd pour la voiture,et des copies pour le salon ,quand j'echange des cd avec un copain...
donc finalement ,cela ne me sert pas tant que cela ce combo,mais on est rudement content de l'avoir !
sachez que j'ai vécu 4 ans avec mon p'tit iMac 233 sans jamais faire de sauvegardes!tout était sur le disque!

SYD


----------



## ficelle (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sydney Bristow:</font><hr /> * 
sachez que j'ai vécu 4 ans avec mon p'tit iMac 233 sans jamais faire de sauvegardes!tout était sur le disque!
* 

[/QUOTE]

tu n'as pas eu le droit à un coup foireux de la part de ton disque, mais c'est pas bien malin quand meme...


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sydney Bristow:</font><hr /> * donc finalement ,cela ne me sert pas tant que cela ce combo,mais on est rudement content de l'avoir !
sachez que j'ai vécu 4 ans avec mon p'tit iMac 233 sans jamais faire de sauvegardes!tout était sur le disque!

SYD   * 

[/QUOTE]

depuis que je fais de l'informatique j'au perdu 5 disques durs (a différente dureé de vis de 1 semaines a 4 ans), et depuis quelques temps j'ai l'un de mes disque dur qui fait des bruits bizarre lors de gros tranfert, j'ai tout sauvegarder sur dvd-r par precaution


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

tu n'as pas eu le droit à un coup foireux de la part de ton disque, mais c'est pas bien malin quand meme... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je sais ,mais les premier imac n'avaient pas de graveur...
et j'ai toujours rechigné a en acheter un ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

depuis que je fais de l'informatique j'au perdu 5 disques durs (a différente dureé de vis de 1 semaines a 4 ans), et depuis quelques temps j'ai l'un de mes disque dur qui fait des bruits bizarre lors de gros tranfert, j'ai tout sauvegarder sur dvd-r par precaution 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est vrai il faudrait que je fasse des sauvegardes sur cdrw...


----------



## mc-ready (7 Juin 2003)

Une nouvelle question me titille l'esprit.
Je me demandais si quelqu'un avait déjà réussi à extraire les pistes audio que contenait un dvd musical pour ensuite les convertir sur itunes et se les graver sur cd
Merci
Fa


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mc-ready:</font><hr /> * Une nouvelle question me titille l'esprit.
Je me demandais si quelqu'un avait déjà réussi à extraire les pistes audio que contenait un dvd musical pour ensuite les convertir sur itunes et se les graver sur cd
Merci
Fa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

les pistes audio d'un DVD sont en 96 Khz???
moi ,avec un programme ,j'ai converti les pistes 44Khz 16 bits d'un cd en 24 bits 96 khz:
a l'écoute dans iTunes tout était bien ,puis à la gravure,c'était ralenti au possible!!
çà ne réponds pas précisément à ta question,mais j'ai gravé du 96 Khz,ce qui correspond peut etre a ce qu'on ferait si on gravait sur cd une piste dvd...

syd


----------



## mc-ready (7 Juin 2003)

Sydney, on sent que t'a voulu m'èclairé l'esprit, ce qui est tout à ton honneur mais très sincerement , j'ai pas compris grand chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je sais , je suis un ane mais jte jure , tout ces termes m'echapent, mais je desespere pas , a force , je vais finir par comprendre...enfin j'espere
Mais c'est pas grave , je te remercie quand meme beaucoup pour tes efforts, mais bon je me suis levé à 8h00, je vais courrir à 10h, bref je suis dans un etat second, c peut etre pour ca que je capte rien, mais la si je reflechi trop, je vais avoir de la matiere grise qui va couler des mes oreilles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un grand merci a toi Ô sydney, mais si tu as des explications un peu plus..."simples" , je suis preneur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fa


----------



## KreAtiK (7 Juin 2003)

Disons que si on fait l'effort de passer par le terminal cette manip reste possible sans trop d effort.
Avec mencoder on extrait la piste audio d'un dvd que l'on convertit en mp3 (-frameno pour enlever la video et mp3lame comme codec audio), on obtient donc un fichier mp3 se lisant parfaitement sous itunes et qui peut ensuite etre gravé pour etre lu dans une chaine par itunes toujours, en indiquant dans le preference la gravure de cd non mp3.


----------



## mc-ready (7 Juin 2003)

Merci à toi.
C'est vraiment cool de trouver des gens sympas, ca me change des blaireaux qui me les cassent au boulot parce que j'ai un mac...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Juin 2003)

un morceau numérique a une certaine fréquence d'echantillonage;pour le CD ,la norme c'est 44,1 Khz.
pour le DVD c'est 96 Khz.

voila.

SYD


----------



## mc-ready (8 Juin 2003)

Merci ma ptite sydney pour toutes tes infos.
Si je pouvais je t'offrirais des fleurs telement t'es gentille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fa


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2003)

est tu passer a l'acte alors ?


----------



## mc-ready (8 Juin 2003)

Macinside
Ben tu vas rire mais en fait, au moment ou je m'etais decider pour le emac 1Ghz a 8000f, j'ai compris qu'avec le super drive a 10000f, on pouvais aussi et surtout créer des dvds mais vraiment comme de vrais dvds , avec des bonus, chapitrages , menus animés.
Moi je pensais que c'etait juste destiner a ce faire des divix ou graver de dvd de film , enfin des trucs comme ca koi.
Alors c vrai que le fait de créer des dvds familiaux m'interresserait assez, mais bon c'est quand meme 10000f, alors je me renseigne le pluss possible dans le forum.
Les gens y sont tres sympas alors plutot que d'acheter sur un coup de tete , je prefere discuter avec tout le monde et avoir l'avis de tout le monde.
Mais c vrai que c un peu un cercle vicieux, c vraiment dur de mettre autant d'argent sur un truc quand tu as une petite voix qui te dit: "non ne le prend pas , prend toi le superdrive!"
Alors j'hesite mais bon , je suis pas de nature capricieuse, ca me derange pas d'attendre avant de l'acheter, je fais avec , et comme ca , j'aurais l'avis de plein de gens, mais promis des que je l'achete , tu en seras prevenu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fa


----------



## Sir (9 Juin 2003)

Eh ben !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mc-ready:</font><hr /> * Macinside
Ben tu vas rire mais en fait, au moment ou je m'etais decider pour le emac 1Ghz a 8000f, j'ai compris qu'avec le super drive a 10000f, on pouvais aussi et surtout créer des dvds mais vraiment comme de vrais dvds , avec des bonus, chapitrages , menus animés.
Moi je pensais que c'etait juste destiner a ce faire des divix ou graver de dvd de film , enfin des trucs comme ca koi.
Alors c vrai que le fait de créer des dvds familiaux m'interresserait assez, mais bon c'est quand meme 10000f, alors je me renseigne le pluss possible dans le forum.
Les gens y sont tres sympas alors plutot que d'acheter sur un coup de tete , je prefere discuter avec tout le monde et avoir l'avis de tout le monde.
Mais c vrai que c un peu un cercle vicieux, c vraiment dur de mettre autant d'argent sur un truc quand tu as une petite voix qui te dit: "non ne le prend pas , prend toi le superdrive!"
Alors j'hesite mais bon , je suis pas de nature capricieuse, ca me derange pas d'attendre avant de l'acheter, je fais avec , et comme ca , j'aurais l'avis de plein de gens, mais promis des que je l'achete , tu en seras prevenu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fa  * 

[/QUOTE]

fonce donc sur l'Emac superdrive 1Ghz!
un G4 avec superdrive a ce prix la ,c'est une affaire!!!
focne je te dis!

SYD


----------



## mc-ready (9 Juin 2003)

Ma ptite Sydney, a mon grand regret, je peux pas sortir en claquant des doigts 10000f comme ca, moi jetais parti sur 8000f, si j'achete le superdrive, je dois attendre la fin du mois pour avoir la paye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fa


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mc-ready:</font><hr /> * Ma ptite Sydney, a mon grand regret, je peux pas sortir en claquant des doigts 10000f comme ca, moi jetais parti sur 8000f, si j'achete le superdrive, je dois attendre la fin du mois pour avoir la paye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

carte fnac,payement en 10 fois avec 6%de frais=144 euros /mois!
fonce!!

SYD


----------



## mc-ready (9 Juin 2003)

J'ai jamais vu une fonceuse comme toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais les payements en 500 fois , ca me dit pas trop, je prefere payer dun coup et comme ca c reglé.
Mais tinquiete pas pour moi , je suis aps du genre capricieux , j'attendrais la fin du mois...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fa


----------



## Sir (9 Juin 2003)

Avec la méthode de Sydney c un mac tous les ans !


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2003)

plus que 21 jours a tenir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tien au faite tu a deja choisit t'on lieu d'achat ?


----------



## mc-ready (9 Juin 2003)

Alors la j'vais etre franc avec toi, tout ceux qui vende dans le coin, je pourrais les egorger vifs, les pendrent, et les jeter du haut dune falaise sur une caisse de tnt.Ils s'en foutent de maider a choisir, ils veulent juste que je prenne le plus chers, alors des vendeurs comme ca , je veux pas leur donner une commission par le biais de mon achat.
Ceci dit , autant jachete des petits truc sur le net, autant jacheterais pas un truc a 1 brique, jaurai trop peur...brrrrr
Quand a la fnac de metz , c pas que jai pas envie mais bon , moi c le service apres vente qui m'inquiete...ceci dit tout mais plus jamais le service apres vente darty, parce que eux , je les enferme dans une caisse de tnt, elle meme situé sur le dos dun elephant en rute...
As tu un conseil pour moi?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fa


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2003)

vu que tu a l'air remonter contre tout les revendeurs vers chez toi, je te propose donc de te tournez vers dieu, c'est a dire  l'applestore, et comme tu a l'air d'aimer TNT ça tombe bien c'est tnt qui livre


----------



## mc-ready (9 Juin 2003)

Oui mais lapple store , c'est un service du net, meme si je me fais livrer a la maison, comment ca se passe si jai un probleme?
Je peux te demander aussi si tu pouvais jeter un oeil dans le forum logiciels, jai deposé un nouveau sujet, et personne ne peux maider, mais ils ont tous ete adorables, ils sont vraiment essayé...peut etre que toi...
Fa


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2003)

en cas de probleme, c'est a dire ?


----------



## mc-ready (9 Juin 2003)

Ben jai lu que beaucoup d'utilisateur demac ont eu un soucis avec l'ecran, il ont du remplacer le tube ou je sais koi.
Si jai un probleme technque et que je dois utiliser ma garantie, comment ca se passe?
Si jachete dans l'apple store, qui viendra me depanner?
Fa


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2003)

le probleme de video ne conserve que les premieres series d'emac apparament (ceux fabriqué en juin/juillet/aout 2002 même si certain on été vendu bien plus tard), en cas de panne tu a plusieurs options :

-allez au centre de maintenance le plus proche de chez toi pour faire réparer la machine
-appelez apple assistance pour qu'il vienne cherchez la machine chez toi et la feront reparer
-souscrire un contrat applecare et dans ce cas tu aura le droit a un dépannager sur site


----------



## mc-ready (9 Juin 2003)

thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fa


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mc-ready:</font><hr /> * 
Quand a la fnac de metz , c pas que jai pas envie mais bon , moi c le service apres vente qui m'inquiete...ceci dit tout mais plus jamais le service apres vente darty, parce que eux , je les enferme dans une caisse de tnt, elle meme situé sur le dos dun elephant en rute...
As tu un conseil pour moi?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tiens c'est marrant ,moi j'ai acheté mon eMac à la FNAC de Metz


----------



## mc-ready (10 Juin 2003)

Ma ptite sydney, jaurai quelque question pour toi.
Deja coté service apres vente , as tu eu a faire a la fnac et comment ca s'est passé? (bien ou mal)
Sinon j'aimerais savoir si tu as deja "vider" le contenu de ta cam num ( si tu en as une) dans ton emac et si tu as eu des soucis de compatibilité avec imovie et le reste.
Dans mon sujet dans le forum video, on me laisse penser que ma cam num samsung ne sera pas compatible avec imovie.
J avoue que ca me fais flipper, je vais pas acheter lemac si je pe meme pas y connecter ma cam num... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Fa


----------



## Zitoune (10 Juin 2003)

Si tu as un souci avec une machine achetée à la Fnac, un transporteur vient la chercher chez toi et te la rapporte après réparation


----------



## Zitoune (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mc-ready:</font><hr /> *Dans mon sujet dans le forum video, on me laisse penser que ma cam num samsung ne sera pas compatible avec imovie.* 

[/QUOTE]

Mouais, le mieux serait d'essayer (chez un ami ou un revendeur) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme ça, tu sauras vraiment ce qu'il en est !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mc-ready:</font><hr /> * Ma ptite sydney, jaurai quelque question pour toi.
Deja coté service apres vente , as tu eu a faire a la fnac et comment ca s'est passé? (bien ou mal)
Sinon j'aimerais savoir si tu as deja "vider" le contenu de ta cam num ( si tu en as une) dans ton emac et si tu as eu des soucis de compatibilité avec imovie et le reste.
Dans mon sujet dans le forum video, on me laisse penser que ma cam num samsung ne sera pas compatible avec imovie.
J avoue que ca me fais flipper, je vais pas acheter lemac si je pe meme pas y connecter ma cam num... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je n'ai pas eu affaire au SAV,vu que je n'ai pas eu de soucis avec mon eMac...
quant à la caméra,je ne fais absolument pas de vidéo...
par contre je fais de la photo,j'ai racheté le Scanner Epson 2450 à un copain pour scanner mes diapos(je reste réfractaire à l'appareil numérique!) ,le rendu est vraiment formidable!Et j'ai installé le driver qui fonctionne avec graphic converter sous OSX!
voila,photographe ,mais pas vidéaste,désolé!

SYD


----------



## JediMac (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zitoune:</font><hr /> * 

Mouais, le mieux serait d'essayer (chez un ami ou un revendeur) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme ça, tu sauras vraiment ce qu'il en est !  * 

[/QUOTE]Tout à fait d'accord. Des machines à ce prix, mieux vaut les voir avant de les acheter. Et si le revendeur ne veut pas que tu essaies, tourne vite les talons et va voir ailleurs. Par contre renseigne toi bien de la procédure à suivre pour ne pas monopoliser un vendeur qui en plus pourrait ne rien connaître aux Mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
En général, suffit de brancher la caméra, ouvrir iMovie, mettre le curseur sur caméra et c'est bon. Du moins c'est comme ça que mon père a fait avec son matos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## mc-ready (11 Juin 2003)

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces lumieres sans quoi je resterai dans l'obscurité totale
Fa


----------

